# Speed?



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It's marked there is no minimum effective speed. As long as your bow is fast enough to get to the 80 yd target your good. 

Last year I shot two setups. One was in the 284 fps range the other was 288 fps. I wasn't trying to get that speed and found out what it was because a chrono was handy. That was the first time I had shot a field setup across one since about 2007. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Never paid much attention. I shoot 49# @ 28 3/8" with a 360 gr arrow. You can do the math. I don't think speed gets you much in field. I see lots of ladies shooting 38# @ 25" and doing quite well. Check the scores.

I like to shoot something that I can shoot a full FITA in one day with (144 scored arrows).


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Like the others have said, Speed is not a huge factor in Field Archery. Given that, I shoot about 290 FPS with 31.75 inch draw at 53 lbs.


----------



## pantherman (Jan 19, 2012)

Unlimited set up 53lb 280gn 253fps
BU set up 53lb 217gn 280fps.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

As long as it's not OVER 300fps +/- 3%, your fine.. LOL 

As many have stated, most of us don't chrono our field setups as long as we think they are not going toooo fast.. The yardages are marked, you can use a rangefinder to be sure, so speed doesn't really factor into the game.. :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> As long as it's not OVER 300fps +/- 3%, your fine.. LOL
> As many have stated, most of us don't chrono our field setups as long as we think they are not going toooo fast.. The yardages are marked, you can use a rangefinder to be sure, so speed doesn't really factor into the game.. :wink:


Yeah, exactly what he said. My calculated speed is 257 fps shooting a 284gr arrow at 44# with 27.5" DL using Archers Advantage--I've never had a need to shoot my setups through a chrono...


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

I shoot an OT2 calculated 254 fps shooting 417 grn (not a typo) arrows out of a VE at 52.5# and 30" DL. I shot my set up through a chrono one time out of curiosity and got inconsistent readings. I have shot 90 meters (roughly 98.5 yards) using the same set up (yes, even the 417 grn arrows). Vane clearance was a little tight, but did not cause a problem.

As the others have indicated, Field is not so much about speed since the distances are known. It is more about form, accuracy, and how well you have done your set up.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

My contender elite with 3000's and GTX cam @ 57# is shooting around 250 with a 383gr ACG. Oh yea 28'5" draw.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

outback jack said:


> My contender elite with 3000's and GTX cam @ 57# is shooting around 250 with a 383gr ACG. *Oh yea 28'5" draw.*


Dang! That's a long draw. Charlie, I've got 8 or 9 of those arrows you can have next time see you if you want them. Just too old and banged up to want to shoot much more than 50 pounds.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shooting BHFS I like my speed around 285-288. This keeps my pins far enough apart to gap but close enough there's not too much gap. But I got a 30.5" draw at 58lbs with ACE's.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

My coach says you need enough speed to be able to reach 100yds without fletching contact on your sight. From what I have seen that is 250 or faster.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm in the mid 270's, I like a quieter more stable bow with 392 grains @ 60# 29.5". I like to keep it around the 280 fps mark but anything above 260 for my draw length is fine. I don't see any improvement going faster.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

My Vantage Elite is shooting 282fps @ 58# 28.5" draw 370gr arrow. I like to stay anywhere from 270-290fps seems to work the best for me. I do believe there is a speed factor in field that you just have a little more margin for error in the 270-290 range than vs 230-260fps. What I am getting at is if I am holding low in the dot when the shot breaks which I tend to do, I still may catch it where if I was shooting a slower bow I wouldn't. Not saying you can't shoot slower set ups but we are all individuals and have our own styles. It's probably comes down to what you get used too more than anything.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

TNMAN said:


> Dang! That's a long draw. Charlie, I've got 8 or 9 of those arrows you can have next time see you if you want them. Just too old and banged up to want to shoot much more than 50 pounds.


Yea I make take you up on them. I will probably see you at DCS or finger.


----------

